# my new C50



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

59
PR00
Chorus/compact
Zero Gravity brakes
Eurus

Happy cyclist


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

The '05 0-G front brake didn't fit my C50-HM. Did they change the design or did you use spacers? If so, how many mm of spacers were required?


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

Number9 said:


> The '05 0-G front brake didn't fit my C50-HM. Did they change the design or did you use spacers? If so, how many mm of spacers were required?


not sure, I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------

